# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Bored at work ? - something to keep you going



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Got any good link to things which could keep you going on boring day at work ?. Post them here.

Battleships - General Quarters Game

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Good link! Here is another:

http://www.shockwave.com/sw/home/

Mike


----------



## Amy (Mar 1, 2003)

yet another...very addcitive!

http://www.freshpulp.com/fishtank/


----------



## Don C. (Apr 29, 2003)

This one had lots of different games. I like Order of Order, Strike-A-Match, and Know-it-all.

www.boxerjam.com


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Go to google and look for "mini-putt"

http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2003)

A cartoon site with tons of fun stuff. Clean too, in case you get caught by the boss man.









www.homestarrunner.com


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

I've spent way too much time here.

Jigsaw Puzzles


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

www.killfrog.com Great flash cartoons.

www.joecartoon.com Also a great flash site.

And we can't forget about games.yahoo.com Such a great selection of games to kill time.

Killfrog is my favorite though. Be sure to check out the "New Stuff" link on the main page.

Disclaimer: Any errors in spelling, tact, or fact are transmission errors.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

This is for Rex







. Trying to make people laugh at USPS and recent topic in other section.

To all my friends in the United States Postal Service.

A guy goes to the Post Office to interview for a job.
The interviewer asks him, "Are you a veteran?"
The guy says, "Why yes, in fact, I served two tours in Vietnam."
"Good," says the interviewer, "That counts in your favor.
Do you have any service-related disabilities?"
The guy says, "In fact I am 100% disabled. During a battle, an explosion removed my private parts so they declared me disabled, it doesn't affect my ability to work, though."

"Sorry to hear about the damage, but I have some good news for you, I can hire you right now! Our working hours are 8 to 4. Come on in about 10, and we'll get you started."
The guy says, "If working hours are from 8 to 4, why do you want me to comeat 10?"
"Well, here at the post office, we don't do anything but sit around and scratch our balls for the first two hours. No point of your coming in for that."


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

8 to 4 would be nice. 7:00 to 5:30 or 6:00 sucks.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## MicNanDec (Feb 1, 2003)

www.addictinggames.com
For whenever you need a mind-numbing break.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Sandart! For when you're REALLY bored at work and need something mind-numbing.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Also: quizdiva

Not necessarily work safe though, the quizzes are sexual in nature.

George

Tank specs in profile

[This message was edited by George Willms on Wed September 03 2003 at 04:59 AM.]


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

Oh God, I'm hooked :-\

---------------------------------------------
Fish are the things that live with my plants.


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

These are evvviiiiilllll... not for those with weak stomachs.
http://www.happytreefriends.com

Vincent
Home: Aquatic Habitats Hangout: Aquatic Quotient
 

[This message was edited by ViNZ on Tue January 06 2004 at 09:02 PM.]


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

A classic online card trick. Careful, this can give some people nightmares if they don't realize how it's done....

http://www.zorstec.net/copperfield.htm

------------------------
Our diary: http://Oscar.deardiary.net/


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

I have you all beat!!!

Try "KILL THE PENQUIN"
My high is 1208

http://andrewg1323.uk.ro/ping.swf


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

U R EVIL. One hour...1395...beat that...


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

This makes me laugh every time I watch it:

http://users.adelphia.net/~kamel/Posting.html


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

i was just about to post the kill the penguin site.....i see that it is already posted. Best game!!!


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Eh Gad......... too much diversion!

For some reason, I just adore these Singing Horses. They just make me smile! Click on combinations of them yourself....

http://svt.se/hogafflahage/hogafflaHage_site/Kor/hestekor.swf

-Jane


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

Anybody else hooked on Sudoku?
http://websudoku.com/


----------

